# Propane Quick Connect Tee Or Other Fitting



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I have the quick connect for my outdoor stove, my old popup had a regular high pressure port on the outside of the camper that the stove and my grill worked on. I would like to find some way to connect a regular high pressure (or low pressure) grill to this port so I don't have to carry propane bottles with us.

I know someone had to have done this already, just can't find anything on it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

svinc said:


> I have the quick connect for my outdoor stove, my old popup had a regular high pressure port on the outside of the camper that the stove and my grill worked on. I would like to find some way to connect a regular high pressure (or low pressure) grill to this port so I don't have to carry propane bottles with us.
> 
> I know someone had to have done this already, just can't find anything on it.


this is what i did, i had to come out the way i did because of the Jack, i found a 90 that had a bottom drop, to T off of.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27613

But i had to, you can just use a T if nothing is in the way...... Easiest place to do it is at the front 90, that pipe has a soft fitting on the other side.

Other option would be to T out where your camp kitchen is.


----------

